# Greg Bahnsen on the Myth of Neutrality



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 16, 2010)

This YouTube Video needs more views. Greg Bahnsen was quite a wonderful gift to the Church. 

[video=youtube;vPn8AX6Ru3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPn8AX6Ru3E&NR=1[/video]


----------



## ooguyx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## T.A.G. (Mar 16, 2010)

amen!


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 17, 2010)

It was this lecture series by Bahnsen that convinced me of the truth of pressupossitionalism!
The next lectures are in order:
2. Intro to worldviews.
3. Worldviews in conflict, or something similer.
4. Problems in an unbeleiving Worldview, or something similer.

I recomend that anyone interested in getting a better grasp of pressupossitionalism should check this out! Great thread!


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with what has been said. I posted this series of videos on my blog a while ago, it helped me understand the importance of pressup.


----------



## tommyb (Mar 18, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> It was this lecture series by Bahnsen that convinced me of the truth of pressupossitionalism!
> The next lectures are in order:
> 2. Intro to worldviews.
> 3. Worldviews in conflict, or something similer.
> ...



It's amusing to watch the high school audience for this series of lectures. In the first couple of lectures the audience appears very attentive, taking notes and nodding their heards in agreement. By the last lecture most look completely bored and lost, twiddling their thumbs, doodling and counting the seconds until they get out of there. I'm not criticizing them as I was much the same the first time I watched the series. This is difficult stuff, especially the first time through it and once you get lost it is hard to get back on the track. I imagine in most audiences of any age, only about 10% will have the disipline and sustained interest to take in all he is saying. I took me at least three viewings to really appreciate the depth of the truth he was teaching.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 18, 2010)

And the style of clothing was totally 90's looking in the video's


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 18, 2010)

> It's amusing to watch the high school audience for this series of lectures. In the first couple of lectures the audience appears very attentive, taking notes and nodding their heards in agreement. By the last lecture most look completely bored and lost, twiddling their thumbs, doodling and counting the seconds until they get out of there. I'm not criticizing them as I was much the same the first time I watched the series. This is difficult stuff, especially the first time through it and once you get lost it is hard to get back on the track. I imagine in most audiences of any age, only about 10% will have the disipline and sustained interest to take in all he is saying. I took me at least three viewings to really appreciate the depth of the truth he was teaching.


Yeah hw said he wanted to take Van Til's thought to the person on the street but I think he was too much of a proffesional philosopher. I was very suprised to see him lecturing to highschoolers.



> And the style of clothing was totally 90's looking in the video's


You make an excellant point, I get some of my philosophy from him but none of his dress sense!


----------

